# Honduran Curly Hair Terrarium setup



## chalon9 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey guys, so I just got a young Honduran Curly Haired and it’s my first time with one. I want to know if my setup looks okay or if there’s anything I should change. Thanks in advance

Here’s a couple more of the Tarantula for size comparisons


----------



## Theneil (Jul 2, 2018)

looks okay to me.  Is the hide in the corner wood or stone?  if it is stone i would probably replace it so it cant fall when it gets burrowed under.  otherwise it doesn't look too tall.  it's probably a little bigger than it needs to be but not going to hurt anything there.  If the sub is damp, i would let it dry out and then just keep a corner damp in the future.  and i see an unobstructed water dish which is good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chalon9 (Jul 2, 2018)

Theneil said:


> looks okay to me.  Is the hide in the corner wood or stone?  if it is stone i would probably replace it so it cant fall when it gets burrowed under.  otherwise it doesn't look too tall.  it's probably a little bigger than it needs to be but not going to hurt anything there.  If the sub is damp, i would let it dry out and then just keep a corner damp in the future.  and i see an unobstructed water dish which is good.


It’s bark! So I’m hoping it should be alright. And yeah I bought the terrarium before the tarantula. I thought the one I bought was an adult but it’s still pretty young, so I’m hoping it’ll grow into its enclosure


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 2, 2018)

chalon9 said:


> Here’s a couple more of the Tarantula for size comparisons


The enclosure as such looks too barren and open, especially for a T of that size. The hide should be moved into a better position as well. 

You can make the setup work though, add much more sub in there and partially bury that hide somewhere around the halfway mark, lengthwise of the enclosure. The hide should look like this, small opening and the potential to expand on their burrows. B.albos tend to burrow if given the chance as well IME. 










Good luck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## chalon9 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> The enclosure as such looks too barren and open, especially for a T of that size. The hide should be moved into a better position as well.
> 
> You can make the setup work though, add much more sub in there and partially bury that hide somewhere around the halfway mark, lengthwise of the enclosure. The hide should look like this, small opening and the potential to expand on their burrows. B.albos tend to burrow if given the chance as well IME.
> 
> ...


Ah I didn’t even think about that. Does this look better? Ignore the light, it’s just to dry out the substrate faster. And that middle bark is mostly to make it look less bare, but I’m sure he/she can dig around it if needed


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 2, 2018)

chalon9 said:


> Ah I didn’t even think about that. Does this look better? Ignore the light, it’s just to dry out the substrate faster. And that middle bark is mostly to make it look less bare, but I’m sure he/she can dig around it if needed


I see around less then an inch of sub in there, so no. Make it around 3-4'' in depth at the minimum, or the legspan of your spider. I would offer a better hide as well, those aren't great...your T will not feel secure in such a large open enclosure with no potential to burrow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## chalon9 (Jul 2, 2018)

The photo is not a great angle, but id say its a good 3" currently. The T is still very small, so I can always increase the size of the hide as he gets larger. Currently I don't have anything else handy and the pet stores are closed for the day. For reference, that partially buried hide is roughly 3 times the length of the T



Nightstalker47 said:


> I see around less then an inch of sub in there, so no. Make it around 3-4'' in depth at the minimum, or the legspan of your spider. I would offer a better hide as well, those aren't great...your T will not feel secure in such a large open enclosure with no potential to burrow.


Here’s some pics with the T for reference. I have a little bit more substrate if you think I should use it


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 2, 2018)

chalon9 said:


> Here’s some pics with the T for reference. I have a little bit more substrate if you think I should use it


Definitely need more sub, be sure theres no fall risk too...height shouldn't exceed 2.5x times the Ts legspan.


----------



## chalon9 (Jul 2, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Definitely need more sub, be sure theres no fall risk too...height shouldn't exceed 2.5x times the Ts legspan.


Okay, I added another good inch or two, it goes about half the depth of the terrarium now, it was the last of my eco earth. Do you think this’ll be enough? It’s a good 4.5” deep now by my estimation


----------



## Thekla (Jul 2, 2018)

To be perfectly honest, I think the whole thing is too big for your B. albo. I'd get a cheap sterilite-like container with less floor space (maybe 8"x6"), but more height to fill up with substrate, so you'd have at least 3-4" of substrate for burrowing and not more than 4,5" of space to the lid (all assuming your T is 3" right now). Personally, I give my juvenile B. albo even less space to the top, maybe 1x DLS. 

In those plastic containers you can easily add ventilation on the sides by melting holes with a soldering iron. Keep your big one for later, when (s)he's fully grown.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## boina (Jul 3, 2018)

I think the enclosure is fine, especially in the new variant. (Btw. my B. albo has never dug since she was a small juvenile). It's a bit on the large side but for a juvenile that's not really a concern. I'm actually a fan of slightly larger enclosures - @Thekla , you'd probably think half of my enclosures are too big .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (Jul 3, 2018)

boina said:


> @Thekla , you'd probably think half of my enclosures are too big .


Quite possibly!  If I used that size of an enclosure for every juvenile I have (and I don't have many), I'd need a bigger flat. 

Seriously, I was just comparing the size of the spider in this picture with the whole thing here, and I guess the whole terrarium is about 10 times the DLS of the T in length, don't you think?  Of course, it's not really a concern, but I prefer a little smaller enclosures. 

And my juvie still loves its deep burrow, especially for moulting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Albino Characterantula (Jul 3, 2018)

I think your last rendition looks good for B. Alb. It's a bit on the larger side like everyone else has kinda' stated but mine likes to roam around from time to time so I'm sure it won't mind the extra space. Best of luck!


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Jul 3, 2018)

boina said:


> I think the enclosure is fine, especially in the new variant. (Btw. my B. albo has never dug since she was a small juvenile). It's a bit on the large side but for a juvenile that's not really a concern. I'm actually a fan of slightly larger enclosures - @Thekla , you'd probably think half of my enclosures are too big .


Fair enough, I don't agree though. 

You can go for larger enclosures, but the T will need a suitable hide it can expand on...just not seeing it here, too open/barren for that sized tarantula.


----------



## boina (Jul 3, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Fair enough, I don't agree though.
> 
> You can go for larger enclosures, but the T will need a suitable hide it can expand on...just not seeing it here, too open/barren for that sized tarantula.


Yeah, ok, you might have a point there. If you have a larger enclosure you definitely need some good hide(s).


----------



## Sinned (Jul 3, 2018)

YMMV, and I got only limited experience with only certain species. But when it's about slings and the little ones, I would follow @cold blood 's advice ... less is more... I have given slings more space then needed and have had the pleasure of looking at dirt mounds and untouched feeders. It completely drives me mad at times. 

By now, they have all grown into them(the enclosure) though, but the little bastards are staying in there till I think they need more room to molt. (By default, I worry to much about everything, so I'll probably still move em way ahead of time.)

Some species though do just fine in larger enclosures... as they will always burrow when given the chance and it just means less rehousing. Not the best example maybe, but my Phormictopus slings just don't care and go for this... and I'm glad I don't have to rehouse them this soon.


----------



## chalon9 (Jul 3, 2018)

Nightstalker47 said:


> Fair enough, I don't agree though.
> 
> You can go for larger enclosures, but the T will need a suitable hide it can expand on...just not seeing it here, too open/barren for that sized tarantula.


Thanks for all the replies guys! Unfortunately money is a little tight right now so I can't afford to buy a smaller terrarium at the moment, so I'm hoping he/she will grow into this one. What would you guys suggest for a better hide? Above it was suggested to make like a little cave with some bark, which is what I did. Is that not the best idea? Also whats the quickest way to dry the substrate, its still wet. Thanks all!


----------



## Sinned (Jul 3, 2018)

B. albo (mine at least) .. loves moving dirt around. Maybe you can add some dirt, cover up the hide you got a bit more. Make a smaller entrance and then she will probably disagree with every choice you made and start moving around dirt till she likes it.

Worse case I think, you will end up with a T that hides more in her burrow... but as she grows she will be around more in the open.


----------



## Thekla (Jul 3, 2018)

chalon9 said:


> Unfortunately money is a little tight right now so I can't afford to buy a smaller terrarium at the moment, so I'm hoping he/she will grow into this one.


Of course, she'll grow into it. But on the other hand you don't need to buy an expensive terrarium, a simple plastic container with a lid would suffice.

My B. albo enclosure (I replaced part of the lid with an acrylic sheet for better viewing ):



Another example (G. rosea):



These cost only a few dollar/euro/whatever and vent holes are easily made with a soldering iron.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Theneil (Jul 3, 2018)

chalon9 said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys! Unfortunately money is a little tight right now so I can't afford to buy a smaller terrarium at the moment, so I'm hoping he/she will grow into this one. What would you guys suggest for a better hide? Above it was suggested to make like a little cave with some bark, which is what I did. Is that not the best idea? Also whats the quickest way to dry the substrate, its still wet. Thanks all!


Albos usually don't mind some damp sub so i wouldn't try to do anything drastic to dry it.  If you can grab a handfull and squeeze it with all your might and not have a stream of water pour out, then you are probably good enough to let it dry out the rest of the way on it's own (this is assuming that you have a well ventalated lid.)

i don't think your setup poses any heath risk to the occupant.  Perhaps it would like more dirt to dig in, maybe not.  only time will tell bit i think there is plenty to meet its NEEDS.

i would prefer to make $100k a year, but i am able to happily exist making less than half.

This being a terrestrial with some burrowing tendancy and not an obligate burrower, i think you have met or exceeded the NEEDS and the rest is luxury.


----------



## chalon9 (Jul 3, 2018)

Awesome, really appreciate the replies! I don’t have a soldering iron or anything to easily make holes, is it worth investing in if I plan to be a long term enthusiast? Also as far as substrate goes, should I pack down really tight or leave it kinda loose?


----------



## Sinned (Jul 3, 2018)

Long term... a hot object to poke holes into plastic. You're good ... that's like only a few bucks. If that is an issue, and it can be. Ask you dad/Neighbor to about it... you should be golden. I spend a few more bucks and got a hobby drill for making holes. I already smoke and disliked the added fumes ... but that's all down to your living conditions.

For the substrate.. pack that stuff down tight. Put your back into it...  T's are way stronger then you think and they *really* dislike loose substrate. If they want it .. they will loosen it themselves. I didn't intend to feed my GBB by tweezers but she decided it was time.. I was "shocked" on how she pulled on my tweezers... (#male_ego)


----------



## Zvyezda (Aug 22, 2018)

I know that I am a little late to the game here, but I just got my first Brachypelma albopilosum sling and am browsing through the forums with posts regarding this species - it is fun to gather ideas from others.  Yours looks great by the way!! Thanks for adding some pics!

Anyways... I am currently in a similar boat with my enclosure needs (a_nd don't worry, I do not plan to put my new sling in an adult-sized enclosure... but I am already thinking how to alter this tank for my future T)._  The adult enclosure I have already on hand has one of those Mesh-top lids.  A lot of members here at this site have urged that other alternative lids be used - so that your T doesn't chew his way to freedom or get its hooks caught while climbing.  Soo... I just wanted to chime in with some of my thoughts on the matter (should you be interested in a little project too)  :

I have removed the mesh from the lid frame (it was simply connected via staples).  I went to the local hardware store and saw that they carry some plexiglass-like acrylic sheets and I plan to cut down this sheet to replace the mesh in the lid and attach it with some silicone (while using the same lid frame).  Then i will just drill some holes in the plastic with my impact driver. 

I *hate *spending money needlessly, especially if I am able to make what I have work (with some small modifications) -  this will save me from buying a whole new enclosure while keeping my T safe from any potential self-destructive behaviors.  Who knows, it may help your T too!

well, I do not mean to give any unwanted advice, but thought I'd pass along some ideas for your enclosure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Thekla (Aug 22, 2018)

Zvyezda said:


> I just got my first grammostola albopilosum sling


It's *Brachypelma* albopilosum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zvyezda (Aug 22, 2018)

Thekla said:


> It's *Brachypelma* albopilosum.


Ugh... I know that too! This is what I get for posting late at night and not rereading before I post. 

Thanks for letting me know!! I'd have been  so embarrassed to have kept that up here for a long time!
----------------
Update: edited
(Thanks again! I.O.U. one!!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

